# DS-Scene down? dead?



## Costello (Jun 3, 2013)

As someone pointed out it seems like DS Scene's domain wasn't renewed:




I'm just wondering if it's coming back soon or if they're really letting the site die?
Despite all you might say about their user base, the owner retrohead is a nice guy with whom I get along quite well.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 3, 2013)

Weird stuff... ..will you try to contact the owner to see what he can say about it?


----------



## Costello (Jun 3, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Weird stuff... ..will you try to contact the owner to see what he can say about it?


 
well I only contacted him through PMs on GBAtemp, and he hasn't visited in months...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 3, 2013)

Costello said:


> well I only contacted him through PMs on GBAtemp, and he hasn't visited in months...


 
dont tell them and we can buy it


----------



## Costello (Jun 3, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> dont tell them and we can buy it


 
That's not the kind of stuff I do. 
Domain squatting is one of the things I hate the most about the Internet, and I don't want to be a part of it.


----------



## Unagi (Jun 3, 2013)

Sucks to see them go down, I actually liked some of their users on there, and it was always a handy reference for some things like when games got released.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 3, 2013)

Costello said:


> That's not the kind of stuff I do.
> Domain squatting is one of the things I hate the most about the Internet, and I don't want to be a part of it.


 
alright


----------



## Unagi (Jun 3, 2013)

If I recall correctly isn't domain squatting a violation of law and punishable?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 3, 2013)

Unagi said:


> If I recall correctly isn't domain squatting a violation of law and punishable?


 
Not only that, but it's likely that if someone else buys it, all of the data for the site will disappear forever.


----------



## Unagi (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, that part is the disturbing part for me, that people would think that it's okay to domain squat and ruin someone's hard work. Regardless of a site and popular opinion, work did go into it, and it's just sad to see it get abandoned.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 3, 2013)

If they don't renew it in time, buy the domain and have it redirect to GBAtemp.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 3, 2013)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Not only that, but it's likely that if someone else buys it, all of the data for the site will disappear forever.


 
Ugh ..really?
hope they can fix their forums soon then


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 3, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Ugh ..really?
> hope they can fix their forums soon then


 
Well, there's a chance it would be archived, at least, but if a different person buys the domain then it'll probably be cleared out so the person can put up their own stuff.

That is, if the site isn't technically hosted elsewhere, with ds-scene.net being just a URL that links to the site.


----------



## Gore (Jun 3, 2013)

soulx said:


> If they don't renew it in time, buy the domain and have it redirect to GBAtemp.


 
u don read good


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jun 3, 2013)

I loved the ds-scene rom tool when they created it used it alot when it came out. Wish retrohead the best.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 3, 2013)

Gore said:


> u don read good


 






Anyways, I'm sure the owner just forgot to pay the bill or something similar. I expect it'll be back up within the next few days


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jun 3, 2013)

I only ever visited that site once or twice a couple of years ago. From what I remember it was a pretty friendly site and everyone got along really well, although the member base wasn't as large as GBATemp if I recall.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 3, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> I only ever visited that site once or twice a couple of years ago. From what I remember it was a pretty friendly site and everyone got along really well, although the member base wasn't as large as GBATemp if I recall.


The member base has always been fairly small. I tried joining a couple years back, but it all moved far too slow for me, which I'm sure doesn't help the "not very many members" thing very much. It's undoubtedly a very useful resource when running though, and that's what's important.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 3, 2013)

Last I checked domain squatting isn't illegal, if the domain has expired and gone up for sale there's nothing stopping somebody else from buying it, and then offering a personal deal to the previous owner to transfer it.

Also the domain and actual site hosting are often separate things, buying the domain does not give you the site's servers/data.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 3, 2013)

I bet it's p1ngpong's fault


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 3, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I bet it's p1ngpong's fault


http://gbatemp.net/threads/r-i-p-nemesis.348837

CONFIRMED OMG


----------



## Unagi (Jun 3, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Last I checked domain squatting isn't illegal, if the domain has expired and gone up for sale there's nothing stopping somebody else from buying it, and then offering a personal deal to the previous owner to transfer it.
> 
> Also the domain and actual site hosting are often separate things, buying the domain does not give you the site's servers/data.


 

I stand corrected! Learning something new every day!


----------



## Snailface (Jun 3, 2013)

Here is Godaddy's policy for expired domains.
http://support.godaddy.com/help/art...s-for-handling-expired-domain-names?locale=en

I guess the next step will be an auction if there is no renewal.
I wonder how much P1ng will bid for it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 3, 2013)

I joined over there a few months ago... The latest thread was from a few weeks ago... 

There were like 4 people on when I joined.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2013)

Costello said:


> As someone pointed out it seems like DS Scene's domain wasn't renewed:
> I'm just wondering if it's coming back soon or if they're really letting the site die?
> Despite all you might say about their user base, the owner retrohead is a nice guy with whom I get along quite well.


 
As far as I remember there were no talks about closing down the site on the Staff forums last time I was there _(which was last week)_ so I'm guessing that retro simply forgot to pay the bills - this has happened before. 



BortzANATOR said:


> I joined over there a few months ago... The latest thread was from a few weeks ago...
> 
> There were like 4 people on when I joined.


DS-Scene mostly gets hits from guests - the forums are barren these days.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Not something that really bothers me. I do mock the site a bit in the same way someone would mock a rival school, but I never hated the site and I do hope they aren't gone for good because I know a lot of people actually do enjoy that site and it's community.
I think this is their facebook page, but it seems pretty dead
https://www.facebook.com/DSScene?fref=ts


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2013)

Poor Retrohead.
He seemed pretty nice.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 3, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> From what I remember it was a pretty friendly site and everyone got along really well


What?
That wasn't the impression I got.
Registered so I could download something from their download center, several days later, banned.


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2013)

DS scene is the place where banned GBAtemp members go to die.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2013)

emigre said:


> DS scene is the place where banned GBAtemp members go to die.


Where they go *now*. There were other places but it seems I can only find traces of some of the sites now (see also GARPland and I think some found their way to high society).

Anyway they had a tight downloads section and visiting their forums always reminded me of the vintage GBAtemp forum names (mainly as they were the same). I must say if there was ever another reason to not use godaddy as a registrar this would be it -- I tend to use a less than brilliant registrar for... reasons and they bombard my email with warnings that my cards have expired, that my domains are due for renewal and domain privacy renewal is due some months before the event. Though I tend to leave autorenewal in place so that does not bother me.


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to check that site daily for DS news.  Now I go on temp since it's more active.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 3, 2013)

It took me a week to get an answer to a question I had about my DSi. That forum is dead bro.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2013)

emigre said:


> DS scene is the place where banned GBAtemp members go to die.


 
Banned GBATemp members log on IRC... 

Also, according to the local definition of _"ban" (meaning extended suspension)_ it's sort of a TEMPorary state anyways...


----------



## Unagi (Jun 3, 2013)

nothing to see.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2013)

Unagi said:


> nothing to see.


 

Just like DS Scene?

Ha ha ha ha oh, I made myself sad.


----------



## Costello (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Unagi (Jun 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Just like DS Scene?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha oh, I made myself sad.


 

Not just that!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 4, 2013)

Costello said:


>


That's what I say every time I read one of your posts.






don't ban me costy.


----------



## Costello (Jun 4, 2013)

Glad you thought of making that little mention below your image soulx! I was just about to ban you :o 

also: the off-topic session has ended!
no more off-topic now please!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 4, 2013)

Chances are he may have forgotten to renew or the auto-renew of godaddy failed (which does happen). Give it a week or so and the site will be back up.


----------



## LDAsh (Jun 4, 2013)

They stopped giving a damn about homebrew a long time ago and made themselves out to be a pseudo-rom site and even had clickable links with the rom archive name on there to attract visitors.  When the commercial releases all but stopped, they ran out of anything interesting to talk about.  It died.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 4, 2013)

I just like how they properly organise/archive the scene releases. Did not know that the archive name was clickable though.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 4, 2013)

emigre said:


> DS scene is the place where banned GBAtemp members go to die.



Dammit I came to post the same thing.


----------



## Costello (Jun 4, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Dammit I came to post the same thing.


 
by that logic GBAtemp members are now immortal.



Spoiler



because they have no place to die.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 4, 2013)

Costello said:


> by that logic GBAtemp members are now immortal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean we're not? O___o

More on-topic though, is there any other site which has a proper list of scene dumps? The next best I could think of is the one we had before the shift to Xenforo.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.advanscene.com/
That's where I get my dump info from if I need to check a CRC or something.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> http://www.advanscene.com/
> That's where I get my dump info from if I need to check a CRC or something.


Reliable site you have there. It says Donkey Kong Country 3D is 4GB, while it is in fact 2GB.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2013)

on no ds-scene is dead where will people go on the internet for all ds hacking and release scene related news


----------



## Rydian (Jun 4, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Reliable site you have there. It says Donkey Kong Country 3D is 4GB, while it is in fact 2GB.


The people who dumped+scened it say it's a 32 gigabit cart.







Don't confuse the filesize of the ROM that sites are distributing with the physical cart's chip size.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The people who dumped+scened it say it's a 32 gigabit cart.


That can't be right. I have download Donkey Kong 3D from the eShop and it's 2.15 GB to be precise.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 4, 2013)

http://wii.ds-scene.net/ is still working.


----------



## Minox (Jun 4, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> That can't be right. I have download Donkey Kong 3D from the eShop and it's 2.15 GB to be precise.


32Gbit aka 4GB wouldn't be too unfeasible. If you assume that the ROM itself is larger than the 16Gbit carts can hold then the next logical step would be the 4GB ones.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 4, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> That can't be right. I have download Donkey Kong 3D from the eShop and it's 2.15 GB to be precise.


*Which means it won't fit on a 2GB cart* (2.15 > 2, fucking duh)...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> *Which means it won't fit on a 2GB cart* (2.15 > 2, fucking duh)...


Dang, I see. So you mean the other 1.85 GB are garbage, right?


----------



## Minox (Jun 4, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Dang, I see. So you mean the other 1.85 GB are garbage, right?


That would most likely be the case yes.

Though it's worth keeping it in mind that they call it ROM size, not game size. They could just be referring to the size of the ROM chip itself.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 4, 2013)

This is where ROM trimmers earn their keep.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 4, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Dang, I see. So you mean the other 1.85 GB are garbage, right?


Yes.  For the DS ROM trimming just removes all the empty space at the end (since it's decrypted it's easy to find the padding since it's all one value) and depending on the game it could take up anywhere from 1-49% of the original dump's space.

I think one of the Zelda games for the DS was a good example.  The US version fit on one size cart, but the EU one had multiple languages and went over the size limit and had to be on the next size up.  And since these chips always seem to be made in powers of two, the next size up is double the previous size (which is why trimming can sometimes chop ~49% of the space off the ROM).


----------



## signz (Jun 4, 2013)

WatchGintama said:


> I used to check that site daily for DS news. Now I go on temp since it's more active.


To be honest, the latest news on DS-Scene were mostly about some silly music albums, posted by Nathan.

But yeah, I guess retro just forgot to renew it (not that anyone has seen him much the last couple months, not even Triforce).


----------



## raulpica (Jun 4, 2013)

Whizz said:


> http://wii.ds-scene.net/ is still working.


How can a subdomain still be active, if the main domain is expired?

*guys what if the godaddy page is fake and the owner just got tired of the site*​*



*​*guys just think of it*​​


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 4, 2013)

^Or it's Ninty, taking sites like those down one by one.... 

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 4, 2013)

raulpica said:


> How can a subdomain still be active, if the main domain is expired?


While the whole "a subdomain is just a redirect-to folder on the main one" trick is *very* common, it's not actually the way true subdomains work!

Unfortunately everybody and their grandmother just uses the redirect trick since it's free, so I've no experience with true subdomains.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> While the whole "a subdomain is just a redirect-to folder on the main one" trick is *very* common, it's not actually the way true subdomains work!
> 
> Unfortunately everybody and their grandmother just uses the redirect trick since it's free, so I've no experience with true subdomains.


You're telling me that subdomains are actually real domains just using a common part of the domain name to link them togheter

wat


----------



## Rayder (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmm...didn't even notice they were down until this thread.  Ah well, things change all the time.......


----------



## Rydian (Jun 4, 2013)

raulpica said:


> You're telling me that subdomains are actually real domains just using a common part of the domain name to link them togheter
> 
> wat


Sort of.  It's like how "examplesite.co.uk" is not an actual domain, but a subdomain... but most people will treat like a domain (and in fact they're sold as if they were domains) anyways because that's how people treat addresses and domain names nowadays so it never even comes up.

In most cases a host gives one domain, and then the person will make _fake_ subdomains by simply telling the server software (via cpanel, etc.) to redirect requests to subfolders.  This is what's usually done in the modern internet because it's generally assumed that any subdivisions of a specific domain will want to be run by the same person so most hosting places don't even show subdomain or domain splitting options by default.

Anyways there's other ways to run it as well, but seeing as I've only had experience with the redirect-to-a-folder kind, I can't say what's up in this specific case.  Generally the second-most-common type is simply having subdomains point to different physical machines, but this is a service case, not a machine/outage case.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 4, 2013)

raulpica said:


> How can a subdomain still be active, if the main domain is expired?


 
Magic


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 4, 2013)

raulpica said:


> How can a subdomain still be active, if the main domain is expired?


Either what Rydian said or Godaddy's automatic domain cancel function is buggy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 4, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> They stopped giving a damn about homebrew a long time ago and made themselves out to be a pseudo-rom site and even had clickable links with the rom archive name on there to attract visitors. When the commercial releases all but stopped, they ran out of anything interesting to talk about. It died.


 
...what? 

First of all, each and every archive name you click on informs you that the site doesn't host ROM's. This was to prevent new users from requesting them since the first instinct is to click the archive name, not to write a forum post. Second of all, DS-Scene never stopped caring about homebrew - not sure where you got that info from.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> each and every archive name you click on informs you that the site doesn't host ROM's. This was to prevent new users from requesting them since the first instinct is to click the archive name, not to write a forum post.


That's FUCKING GENIUS!! Why doesn't GBAtemp do that???


----------



## Rydian (Jun 4, 2013)

Well we don't have proper scene lists right now, and a one-time 'popup' when you visit the forums where you need to type something like "There are no ROMs on GBATemp" was discussed (you _used_ to have to type it to sign up)...  But getting something done around here is like... man, I can't even find a decent simile.


----------



## LDAsh (Jun 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...what? ...DS-Scene never stopped caring about homebrew - not sure where you got that info from.


Pretty straightforward - I got that info from over the last couple of years, homebrew after homebrew after homebrew getting absolutely no mention whatsoever, whereas every commercial release were posted in much the speedy fashion, just for people to post "downloaded it, played it, beat it, NEXT!!!", "well I was totally going to buy it, but, you know, I beat it already, you know... *shrugs* NEXT!!!"

The logic goes - "We make it look like we host roms - just to tell people off about wanting roms..."  Hmmmm ookee.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 5, 2013)

RIP.... DS-Scene.......


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2013)

Intriguing;  I seem to recall it was down in another capacity a while ago too, but not like this.

Wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't come back, but I haven't checked forward yet.


----------



## Xenirina (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, for those who have noticed, DS-Scene is dead at the moment.
We're still here, but it's just taking time to renew the site as retro is off in fairy land.

I'll notify you lot when it's back up.
And then I'll post all the missing releases etc. I have a massive backlog.


----------



## Xenirina (Jun 6, 2013)

Back onto the topic... WE'RE STILL ALIVE!
retro seems to be away and he hasn't renewed the domain.

For now, I'll post everything on the Wii.DS-Scene site of things, and then just move it all across when we get back online.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 6, 2013)

Threads merged.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 6, 2013)

Xenirina said:


> Back onto the topic... WE'RE STILL ALIVE!


 
But the IRC says it's dead...
Only temporarily?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 7, 2013)

FINALLY!!! 

DS-Scene website is back online!!!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 7, 2013)

We can all sleep easily again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh, goodie! I'm glad it isn't gone.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yaaay....?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 7, 2013)

Now that the balance of the universe is restored and banned gbatemp members have a place of exile once again this thread can be closed!


----------

